# Imac comme écran ?



## frankix (21 Décembre 2005)

Salut, voilà après avoir posé plusieurs questions au sujet des macs portables, ( je me suis toujours pas décidé quelles macs j' allais prendre, j' attends les mise à jour 2006, ilife06 ? )
Maintenent, je m'interroge sur l' Imac, même si je crois que cette question a déjà été posée ( j' ai pas compris toutes les réponses   ) : Peut-on brancher sa PS2 ou une Xbox ou autres futures consoles sur l'écran de l' Imac 20" isight ? ( c' est peut être pas fait pour mais j' ai qu' une TV 36 cm )
Je crois que sur des anciens posts, il était question de passer par un de ces trucs pour
voir la TV sur mac. Moi j' aimerais savoir s' il existe un adapteur qu' on brancherait sur l' Imac ( où çà ? ) et qui recevrait la péritel des consoles.
Merci ( rassurez-vous si c'est pas possible je m' achèterais quand même un mac  )


----------



## ntx (21 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
non, l'iMac ne dispose pas d'entrée vidéo mais uniquement une sortie (qui d'origine ne fait que le "miroir" de l'écran principal, mais c'est débridable).


----------



## frankix (21 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais on peut brancher un camescope sur un Imac via le port usb ou firewire donc c' est un peut comme une entrée video ( je me trompe peut-être ? ) il existerai pas un adaptateur usb ( ou firewire ) / peritel, ce serai sympa si ça existait.


----------



## ntx (22 Décembre 2005)

L'USB et le firewire sont des entrées numérique, donc il faut convertir ton signal peritel analogique en signal numérique. Pour cela il faut un peu plus qu'un adaptateur, mais ça existe. Tu trouveras ton bonheur chez Elgato par exemple qui fabrique des boîtiers d'acquisition vidéo.

Sinon une recherche sur le forum te donnera plus d'indications.


----------



## Stormer (29 Décembre 2005)

Je ne c'est pas si *ceci* peut t'aider ?


----------



## frolick10 (6 Juin 2007)

ntx a dit:


> L'USB et le firewire sont des entr&#233;es num&#233;rique, donc il faut convertir ton signal peritel analogique en signal num&#233;rique. Pour cela il faut un peu plus qu'un adaptateur, mais &#231;a existe. Tu trouveras ton bonheur chez Elgato par exemple qui fabrique des bo&#238;tiers d'acquisition vid&#233;o.
> 
> Sinon une recherche sur le forum te donnera plus d'indications.



Liens plus pr&#233;cis Hybrid d'elgato. permet de se servir de son mac comme &#233;cran avec console de jeu... je me dis que si on peut connecter une console, toutes sources analogiques sont possible...


----------



## Exxon (6 Juin 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Liens plus précis Hybrid d'elgato. permet de se servir de son mac comme écran avec console de jeu... je me dis que si on peut connecter une console, toutes sources analogiques sont possible...


 
150  Quand meme  
Mais bon ca deboite  

Merci pour l'info


----------



## frolick10 (6 Juin 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> 150  Quand meme
> Mais bon ca deboite
> 
> Merci pour l'info



Ouai, faut voir le coté couteau suisse, acquistion VHS, hi 8... ; TV TNT/analogique... et utilisation imac en ecran classique via sources analogiques... 

Un boitier d'acquisition seul est déjà dans les 100e il me semble. Et un tuner TNT/ana 80e env (pc)...

Bon faut avoir besoin de toutes les options...


----------



## frolick10 (7 Octobre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> 150  Quand meme
> Mais bon ca deboite
> 
> Merci pour l'info



Promo à 99E au lieu de 129E sur macway


----------



## poissonfree (8 Octobre 2007)

J'ai les deux hybrid (terratec et elgato).
Si c'est pour jouer sache que c'est pas le sommun 
Terratec et Elgato -> vid&#233;o en rca et svid&#233;o 
Terratec -> prise son en jack donc faut acheter un adaptateur jack/rca
Terratec -> utiliser leur cable adaptateur pour y brancher l'antenne TV
Terratec -> utiliser le c&#226;ble vid&#233;o/audio/r&#233;cepteur pour pouvoir utiliser la t&#233;l&#233;commande
Elgato -> la r&#233;ception TV est moins bonne apparement 

Par contre dans les deux cas, &#233;vites de vouloir enregistrer ta partie sauf si tu connais le jeu par c&#339;ur  -> trop de latence


J'essaye de me tourner vers un Director's Cut mais la p&#234;che ne donne pas grand chose


----------



## frolick10 (8 Octobre 2007)

poissonfree a dit:


> J'ai les deux hybrid (terratec et elgato).
> Si c'est pour jouer sache que c'est pas le sommun
> Terratec et Elgato -> vidéo en rca et svidéo
> Terratec -> prise son en jack donc faut acheter un adaptateur jack/rca
> ...



Finalement j'ai commandé la diversity. 

J'ai abandonné l'idée de jouer sur l'écran imac avec une console. latence et les consoles nouvelles générations sont ou seront numérique, donc pas compatible analogique... il me semble...

et le principal était de numériser mes K7 videos analogiques mais j'ai trouvé un autre moyen. 

Reste donc la TNT, et avec 2 tuners c'est mieux...


----------



## poissonfree (8 Octobre 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> ...et le principal était de numériser mes K7 videos analogiques mais j'ai trouvé un autre moyen. ...


C'est à dire :mouais:
Ca pourrait intéressé plusieurs personnes


----------



## Al_Copett (8 Octobre 2007)

Un magnétoscope VHS équipé d'une sortie iLink qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un port IEEE1394 mieux connu des Mac users sous le nom de FireWire.


----------



## frolick10 (8 Octobre 2007)

poissonfree a dit:


> C'est &#224; dire :mouais:
> Ca pourrait int&#233;ress&#233; plusieurs personnes





Al_Copett a dit:


> Un magn&#233;toscope VHS &#233;quip&#233; d'une sortie iLink qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un port IEEE1394 mieux connu des Mac users sous le nom de FireWire.



Pas loin... mais je fais "plus" compliqu&#233; : 
Man&#233;toscope S-VHS avec transcodeur (/secam->pal) sur camescope avec entr&#233;e analogique -> copie sur DV direct car la qualit&#233; sur le mac (imovie...) est m&#233;diocre (pourquoi??). Et pour le montage, acquisition classique... 

La solution de Al_copett est plus rapide et simple, mais il faut avoir ce type de magn&#233;toscope et le S-VHS + transcodeur est n&#233;cessaire pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer mes archives.


----------

